# Classic car



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone have experience of bringing a classic car to Italy from the UK? I don't intend to leave it in Italy, but want it with me while I'm there. I don't want to lose the original plates etc if I can avoid it. It'll stay in the UK for at least another 6 months.

Sean.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you moving? How long are you staying?

If you're just visiting you can drive it with no changes. I guess legally you should adjust the headlights.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Headlights? You're assuming they're fitted  - only kidding. The restoration isn't quite finished but yes I would be able to adjust them. My wife's contract is for 3 years, so it's long enough to expect to have to register the car in some way, but hopefully just so I am legal from a tax perspective. In UK you would need to get temporary plates and customs relief declared but only for up to 6 months. I'll do some more digging. 

Regards.

Sean.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

ACI have a section dedicated to classic cars ... and if i remember well i think that cars over a certain age here ... 25-30 years i think are exempt from tax.. but ACI are experts and will know all the regulations .. should say they are the equivalent of the RAC here...


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'll look into that then. 

Sean.


----------



## italy (Aug 21, 2009)

Servizi ACI - Veicoli storici

thats the link to the ACI site for historic and or classic vehicles also there is a huge amount of options regarding what you need to do here to keep a car on the road and or register it which might help you..


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi again. I need to get my car insured now that it's here in Italy. Can anyone recommend a company that might be able to provide a 'laid up' policy i.e. one that covers the car while it's effectively locked away.

Thanks 

Sean.


----------



## 66ponygyrl (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm curious. Do the ACI fees apply the same when shipping a classic car from the US?


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't had any luck getting insurance for the car while it's here - it's not roadworthy but is still fully registered in the uk. I'm going to take it back home on a trailer. Is there a chance I'll have a problem taking the car out of Italy again - it has only been here for 6 weeks and hasn't been registered with Italy at all.

Sean.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Took the car back home last week. No issues with taking it back, just a long drive with lots of people asking me about the car at the service stations. The douanes at the French English border were really enthusiastic about it. There was noone at the Italian border - it was 3am after all. 

Sean.


----------

